# Backward spike homemade



## 590MrC (Feb 23, 2011)

Things You Need
Metal Girder
Drill
Grinder
Welder
Bale Spike-Tine

1) Measured Girder to fit tractor arms
2) Cut girder to size using the grinder
3) Cut a arch shape out of a flat sheet of metal (very time consuming and hard)
4) Weld the arch in place making sure you can fit the arms in between
5) Do the same for the other side
6) Measure how long the girder is and find the middle
7) Drill whole for Tine to go through
8) Put tine through and drill a whole through the end of the tine big enough for a bigish bolt to go through
9) like step 3 make two archs to be welded into place abit smaller
10) drill the hole the same size as the one through the tine 
11) Bolt the tine into place 
12) Get another Girder and measure how long it needs to be for top link to fit
13) Cut to size 
14) Drill hole for pin to go through for top link
15) I Found two tiny straight pices of metal and ground ends of to make a point 
16) Then i Welded into place


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Not bad at all.


----------



## Ron14737 (May 29, 2011)

Looks almost like what you can buy at the dealer!


----------

